# Moose Shooter Goes Free



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

There is so much utter nonsense in this article it makes my head spin:

http://www.parkrecord.com/ci_26659024/moose-shooter-wont-face-criminal-charges?source=rss_viewed


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

utskidad said:


> There is so much utter nonsense in this article it makes my head spin:
> 
> http://www.parkrecord.com/ci_26659024/moose-shooter-wont-face-criminal-charges?source=rss_viewed


Agreed, there is a whole lot of stupid in that article. But I guess when you live in a certain area with a certain income level the law tends to be in your favor.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Although there are several flaws with this case, including the man shooting the moose when he was clearly in the wrong for having his dog off leash, the prosecutor is correct when finding him not able to prosecute. Part of every law involves intent. He did not go out with the intent to poach a cow moose, although that was the end result. I'm not trying to open a can of worms, but I have to agree with the prosecutor. It has nothing to do with "income level", it has to do with being able to prove intent along with the law being broken, unless you are talking about a "negligence" case. I don't think "wanton destruction" has a "negligent" clause.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

He got cited for his dog being off its leash, but not for killing a moose?! Seems a little out of balance there.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

What a bunch of CRAP!!! Gotta love Park Silly and the crazy no common sense people that live there! This guy should be charged for the moose...maybe not criminally but some kind of fine/civilly with the DWR and should be fined for the dog off his leash. It is funny to me how the people in this area constantly complain about animals harassing their pets, eating their trees and flowers, pooping on their lawns....but complain that hunters might be allowed to hunt in the areas they recreate in to control the population....But then this guy gets off scott free (except the leash violation) just because he is protecting his stupid yappy dog!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would be willing to wager that the DWR had something to do with and say into what he was charged with.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Out walking my dog and anything starts trampling him, I'll be shooting it too. The guy has the right to protect his property. 
He didn't try to hide it, he didn't go out to look for an animal to shoot, he went out to walk his dog and another animal attacked him.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

goonsquad said:


> Out walking my dog and anything starts trampling him, I'll be shooting it too. The guy has the right to protect his property.
> He didn't try to hide it, he didn't go out to look for an animal to shoot, he went out to walk his dog and another animal attacked him.


The biggest thing here is he was the one breaking the law by having his dog off leash, then the dog harassed the moose causing the moose to defend itself, then he broke the law again by shooting the moose when it was his fault he had to shoot it. Not too hard to understand.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

nowhere have I seen anything, anywhere that says that the dog was harassing the moose. Him shooting the moose, while unfortunate as it is, also was not breaking the law.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> nowhere have I seen anything, anywhere that says that the dog was harassing the moose. Him shooting the moose, while unfortunate as it is, also was not breaking the law.


^^^Exactly what I was about to post! Nowhere is there any mention of his dog doing anything other than walking, not even a hint of any harassment. His dog was indeed off leash, which is apparently "commonplace" according to the article. Maybe someone here has other sources of info, but anyone saying he should be charged...maybe they are off in la la land. I place myself in that same situation and I find it hard to think of doing anything differently from what he did. He did everything correctly in reporting it immediately. Interesting that he said he tried to shoot over it, but hit it twice, that part is odd, but certainly not criminal in my book or in the book of the law apparently.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It is amazing how many people want the "innocent until proven guilty" to only apply to themselves or their family and friends.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

If there are any grad students out there, there is a really interesting area just waiting to be studied of dog owner psychology. The average outspoken dog owner seems quite comfortable justifying any type of bad behavior under the reasoning that they love their dog, who brings them great joy, and consequently, no wrong can ever come from dog/owner interaction with the world. Simply stated, man-dog love wipes away all culpability. And you find it in all political and economic circles. Is it because the rest of the world has gotten so harsh that this is all some of us have left? For you old timers, has it always been like this in America? I don't remember dogs being treated like minor dietys when I was a kid. We just thought they were dogs.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

utskidad said:


> If there are any grad students out there, there is a really interesting area just waiting to be studied of dog owner psychology. The average outspoken dog owner seems quite comfortable justifying any type of bad behavior under the reasoning that they love their dog, who brings them great joy, and consequently, no wrong can ever come from dog/owner interaction with the world. Simply stated, man-dog love wipes away all culpability. And you find it in all political and economic circles. Is it because the rest of the world has gotten so harsh that this is all some of us have left? For you old timers, has it always been like this in America? I don't remember dogs being treated like minor dietys when I was a kid. We just thought they were dogs.


Nothing like throwing everybody into the same group, stereotyping and making assumptions. Please tell me that you are not a grad student and a future leader of our country.

Dogs are just dogs. Moose are just moose.

What is the "average outspoken dog owner"?

What group are you in? Or are you special?

What should have happened to this guy according to the law?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For me, my dog is a dog that I love, the same way my dad loved his when he was my age and the same way my grandpa did at my age, I see no evolution for us. However, get into many areas around and you will see how some treat their dogs better than their kids and also seen by a lot of businesses that have originated and thrived due to this love of dogs. However, I don't see how this trend has anything to do with the price of rice in China; how does that relate to this incident? I am not seeing it. I think this has been the case for decades that you are able to protect your kids, spouse and pets.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

> Dogs are just dogs. Moose are just moose.
> 
> What should have happened to this guy according to the law?


I'm glad we can agree on one thing, and I'll answer your question and ignore the _ad hominem_ attack.

Guy fires rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood and gets a ticket for off-leash dog. What would I like to see? How 'bout, guy fires rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood and gets cited for firing rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood -- reckless endangerment. 75-5-111.1 It's not a defense to his criminal actions that it all started because he disobeyed the law. I don't get to let my dog run loose down State Street and then start shooting out tires when he's about to get run over.

I'd also like to see the guy loose his concealed carry permit, but I don't think we should be required to have permits anyway, anymore than I think we should have a permit to vote.

I think this is important because, one, it makes all of us concealed carry holders look like trigger-happy, nut jobs. Two, there is a hotly contested race for county attorney up here in Summit County. The current Republican is being challenged by the judge who thought it was okay for the U of U to outlaw guns on campus. I'm hearing a lot of responsible gun owners and hunters up here say they won't show up at the poles for the incumbent after watching the handling of this incident. And three, I think it's time for a rational discussion of the benefits and burdens of dog ownership on communities and public lands, whether that be city parks or the national forests. Furburia is importing stray and homeless dogs into Summit County from around the State, and there hasn't been a moment's discussion of what that does to our public parks and trails.

Are my earlier comments a little strident in tone? Yeah, probably and for that I apologize. But I'm comfortable with the substance.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Moose are jerks. The only thing that is known is that the moose attacked the dog. If the dog had been on the leash, the outcome may have been that the moose attacked the owner instead of the dog because he was attached to the dog.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

utskidad said:


> I'm glad we can agree on one thing, and I'll answer your question and ignore the _ad hominem_ attack.
> 
> Guy fires rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood and gets a ticket for off-leash dog. What would I like to see? How 'bout, guy fires rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood and gets cited for firing rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood -- reckless endangerment. 75-5-111.1 It's not a defense to his criminal actions that it all started because he disobeyed the law. I don't get to let my dog run loose down State Street and then start shooting out tires when he's about to get run over.
> 
> ...


My wife and I do not have children yet and our 2 dogs are like having kids for us, last month we put down our oldest dog and her ashes are sitting in an engraved urn on the mantle. Our dogs are given vitamins daily and go with us on trips everywhere we go, you could say they are quite spoiled. But we also keep them on leash whenever we go somewhere, there are 2 or 3 camping areas I know very well where they are allowed off leash, never had an issue with them being out of earshot. We know the canyons up here quite well and know we have both moose and rattlesnakes so they stay on their dang leash.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

utskidad said:


> I'm glad we can agree on one thing, and I'll answer your question and ignore the _ad hominem_ attack.
> 
> Guy fires rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood and gets a ticket for off-leash dog. What would I like to see? How 'bout, guy fires rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood and gets cited for firing rounds illegally into the air in a residential neighborhood -- reckless endangerment. 75-5-111.1 It's not a defense to his criminal actions that it all started because he disobeyed the law. I don't get to let my dog run loose down State Street and then start shooting out tires when he's about to get run over.
> 
> ...


I just saw how much a person can read into an event. More false assumptions there than can be counted.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Everyone is going to have a somewhat different opinion on this matter.I dont have dogs anymore.the last one I had was a Siberian husky who lived till he was 15, I also have his ashes.That dog would have gave his life for me,and I would darn sure do whatever it took to protect him.Not saying the guy was 100% in the right,but I know what I would have done.


----------

